# Why am I not Burning/Aching !



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

I have some really hard workouts and dont seem to ache afterwards or the next day.

Then i have a small rubbish workout and it hurts more.

I want to always feel the pain for some reason makes me think the workout was good. I know this isnt the case but why does this happen?

thanks


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

What are you doing in your 'small rubbish workouts'? And what in your 'hard workouts'?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

**** this thread.

THE BURN DONT MEAN ****, ****ing arnie and his ****ing **** film mentioning the ****ing pump

**** THE PUMP it dont mean ****, delayed on set muscle soreness is also not a sign of a good workout

FFS when will this **** just die


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

deep breaths mark


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

DOMS is irrelevant to the effectiveness of a workout as far as I'm aware buddy

1.how long have you been doing the same routine for?

-these 'rubbish' sessions you do are different from your normal session and its properly just shocked the muscle in a different way, hence the DOMS (delayed onset muscle soreness)

Depending on your answer to question 1, it might be time to change up your routine for 4-6weeks, then go back to what your doing now.

Cycling routines is important to keep you from hitting a wall


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> **** this thread.
> 
> THE BURN DONT MEAN ****, ****ing arnie and his ****ing **** film mentioning the ****ing pump
> 
> ...


dont sit on the fence mate :lol:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> dont sit on the fence mate :lol:


I hate DOMS and the burn/pump

I wish this myth would just die

The only time i get doms is on a movement I hardly do or have never done before

Getting the pump can be done with very light weights and tonnes of reps

It sucks, **** the pump


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> I hate DOMS and the burn/pump
> 
> I wish this myth would just die
> 
> ...


do you think that pump has any use in helping develop a good mind:muscle connection?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Eccentric contractions are what gives you doms the most.

If I do 30 pullups the next day I can't feel it.

Jump up to the bar and lower yourself really slowly ten times (eccentric movement) and you'll feel it the next day.

Is that a better workout than pullups? doubtful


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> **** this thread.
> 
> delayed on set muscle soreness is also not a sign of a good workout


any evidence to back this up mate?

IMO doms is a good way of knowing i have "damaged" a muscle enough to make it go through the process of repairing/growing.

point is OP if you aint getting them anymore then your body has adapted to what your doing, up the weight or change your routine


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

vlb said:


> any evidence to back this up mate?
> 
> IMO doms is a good way of knowing i have "damaged" a muscle enough to make it go through the process of repairing/growing.


I never get sore yet im bigger and stronger than when i first started training.

Thats my proof

Also, Training to failure is not the only way to build muscle... O'rly?... yes really.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

vlb said:


> any evidence to back this up mate?
> 
> IMO doms is a good way of knowing i have "damaged" a muscle enough to make it go through the process of repairing/growing.
> 
> point is OP if you aint getting them anymore then your body has adapted to what your doing, up the weight or change your routine


It's mostly done from the eccentric contraction though, if you do hillsprints theres no eccentric part. Do 20 mins of hillsprints and tell me thats not a good workout, even tho you prob won't be sore at all the next day.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

kingdale said:


> deep breaths mark


Just read it back and I didnt realise I sounded that angry, oh dear


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

its all good  i very rarely ache next day and still makin gains so guessin it is a myth


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lol MarkFranco  To be fair to the OP he didn't mention the pump at all. 

Nice article on DOMS, backing up the eccentric-only causation: http://jap.physiology.org/content/89/6/2325.full

Some people think that it's the eccentric portion of the rep that triggers the majority of the hypertrophic reaction to resistance training. Arthur Jones, creator of the Nautilus exercise machines (which I love!) was a big proponent of this. Him and Casey Viator did the infamous Colorado Experiment where they trained with negative only reps for 28 days - Casey gained an incredible 60 pounds of muscle in that month. There's a lot of contention though - both were coming back from lay-offs so exactly how much of their results is down to muscle memory and how much due to the negative only training is hard to say.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> Just read it back and I didnt realise I sounded that angry, oh dear


Marco I am very surprised you don't get DOMs after a hard squat or deadlift session?

I for one always ache after deadlifts...


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

defdaz said:


> lol MarkFranco  To be fair to the OP he didn't mention the pump at all.
> 
> Nice article on DOMS, backing up the eccentric-only causation: http://jap.physiology.org/content/89/6/2325.full
> 
> Some people think that it's the eccentric portion of the rep that triggers the majority of the hypertrophic reaction to resistance training. Arthur Jones, creator of the Nautilus exercise machines (which I love!) was a big proponent of this. Him and Casey Viator did the infamous Colorado Experiment where they trained with negative only reps for 28 days - Casey gained an incredible 60 pounds of muscle in that month. There's a lot of contention though - both were coming back from lay-offs so exactly how much of their results is down to muscle memory and how much due to the negative only training is hard to say.


60lbs in a month?

I dont believe that, thats like 20-30kg


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

ALR said:


> It's mostly done from the eccentric contraction though, if you do hillsprints theres no eccentric part. Do 20 mins of hillsprints and tell me thats not a good workout, even tho you prob won't be sore at all the next day.


if i did 20 minutes of hill sprints my legs would be ****ed the next day haha



MarkFranco said:


> I never get sore yet im bigger and stronger than when i first started training.
> 
> Thats my proof
> 
> Also, Training to failure is not the only way to build muscle... O'rly?... yes really.


totally agree with you mate, **** arnie, who the **** does he think he is/was :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> Marco I am very surprised you don't get DOMs after a hard squat or deadlift session?
> 
> I for one always ache after deadlifts...


Nope, not really.

If i was to go do some sets of lunges with around 12-15 reps I would probably be sore next day.

I think its not been used to the movement that gives me the most DOMS


----------



## ant-c (Nov 1, 2010)

i had aches for the first few days i started after that i dont get em much just the odd times, still grow though


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

MarkFranco said:


> 60lbs in a month?
> 
> I dont believe that, thats like 20-30kg


It's 27kg mate. Well, it must be a lie then.


----------



## craig91 (Mar 7, 2011)

i always ache the next day and making good gains, try something diffrent


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> **** this thread.
> 
> THE BURN DONT MEAN ****, ****ing arnie and his ****ing **** film mentioning the ****ing pump
> 
> ...


I never mentioned anything about pump....

I think its just a logical question. Some days you hurt some you dont. You even said after that if you done an excercise you wernt used to with 12-15 reps you would be sore. So you kind of answered the question in a way.

**** this thread man!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

defdaz said:


> It's 27kg mate. Well, it must be a lie then.


Well yeah in a month, i dont believe thats possible


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah that thing was discredited, I remember reading it before.

He just happened to gain 60lbs using this super duper fabulous new machines...marketing much?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> Just read it back and I didnt realise I sounded that angry, oh dear


This has made me smile, you don't get DOMS but you do get roid rage with out taking the roids


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

steventon said:


> This has made me smile, you don't get DOMS but you do get roid rage with out taking the roids


I was so mellow on cycle, nothing phazed me. Off gear i am an angry, ANGRY man.

Roid rage is a myth and any one who gets it was probably 9 stone and taking oxys


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I know what you mean mate, you're probably getting used to what you're doing, mix it up a bit.

I do 15 sets with 3 different exercises for triceps, and biceps. now and i get a nice ache the next day.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

IronMaiden said:


> I never mentioned anything about pump....
> 
> I think its just a logical question. Some days you hurt some you dont. You even said after that if you done an excercise you wernt used to with 12-15 reps you would be sore. So you kind of answered the question in a way.
> 
> **** this thread man!


Yes but that doesnt mean ill see more growth out of lunges than just doing squats.

Been sore the next day isnt a good thing, and not allways a bad thing either, but its not something you should base how good your workout has been


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Yes but that doesnt mean ill see more growth out of lunges than just doing squats.
> 
> Been sore the next day isnt a good thing, and not allways a bad thing either, but its not something you should base how good your workout has been


yh its true i agree, i guess its just the feeling of it that makes me think the workout went better.

Im switching my routine soon and gna do all compounds 5x5 and iso at 3x12, i done this before and it really did work for me.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Usually if im aching quite a lot i think 'shlt i havent had enough sleep!'

Although i remember a day at college after doing lega the night before. It was the first time doing legs after a while off, could hardly walk properly, but it felt ace at the same time haha


----------

